# D. auratus novel deposition site (for Ron)



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Ron, these are for you.... Can anyone guess where this male auratus is trying to deposit the tads? (photos from Siquirres CR)


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

could it be a tire?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup! He was depositing tads in the inside of some spare tires that were lying around.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

That's a darn good looking auratus.
Now I need to find a tire that fits in a 20gallon tank. J/K


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice, Ray!



jmailhot said:


> Now I need to find a tire that fits in a 20gallon tank. J/K


If I could find a tank big enough to use a tire as the focal point, I definitely would. That could look amazing.

I think one of my favorites was in the last issue of Leaf Litter where auratus on a beach in Colombia were depositing tadpoles in old hospital bedpans and various other washed-up pieces of debris.

I also remember an anecdotal bit of info from someone who used to visit family in the vally on Oahu growing up--he remembers a lot of the properties were full of trash and garbage that the tenants/residents didn't throw away. He thought maybe that (coupled with a couple plant nurseries in the valley) were what enabled the introduced D. auratus to actually gain a foothold in establishing there.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to guess "bridgstoniabachia" plant...


anyway, love the Auratus - reminds me of bullseye histo


----------

